

Automatic image moderation, removing adult photos using WebPurify and Cloudinary - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/automatic_image_moderation_removing_adult_or_inappropriate_photos_using_webpurify_and_cloudinary

======
nadavs
This article explains how you can have user uploaded images automatically
moderated by human expert moderators to make sure that only appropriate
content is shown to your users. Integration code samples are available for
Node.js, PHP, Java, Ruby on Rails and Django.

